# považovat/považovat si



## Odriski

Dobrý den!
I have a very headache problem here, as below:
Maso divokých zvířat vcětně gorilího, krokodýlího, ještěrčího, antilopího a želvího _*si*_ obyvatelé bujného pralesa této středoafrické země velmi _*považují*_.
In this sentence, _*what does the word "považovat" or "považovat si" mean?*_ I've looked up in a lot of dictionary, but no suitable answer for me. Most of the explanation is:"regard as" or "respect" or other similar means. If it means "regard as", then no "za" in this sentence because "považovat" often goes with "za"; if it means "respect", then 2p(genitiv) should be used for "považovat si" but in this sentence "maso" is akuzativ...
So can any one tell me what does "považovat" or "považovat si" mean in this sentence?

Thank you!

Odriski


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, zde se jedná o dvě různá slovesa, jedno je *sloveso tranzitivní* (tzn. že vyžaduje nutně akuzativ) a *druhé* sloveso zvratné (toto sloveso se váže s genitivem). Ve Vašem případě je věta myšlena s významem "považovat si masa (tj. genitiv)". O tom není třeba vésti další diskuze )!

*Masa *divokých zvířat včetně gorilího, krokodýlího, ještěrčího, antilopího a želvího *si** obyvatelé *bujného pralesa této středoafrické země velmi *považují*. (O.K.) 

Názorné příklady:
1) *považovat* - předmět: koho/co (4. pád)
- "považovat někoho/něco za něco" => "*Považuji ho *(tj. tohoto uvedeného člověka) *za svého nejlepší přítele*." // *"Za koho mě považuješ?" (Ve smyslu: "Co si o mě myslíš?"*/*"Za koho mě vlastně máš?" - *Emocionálně vypjatá situace, očekávaná hádka, jde zde o charakter člověka*)

- *tato vazba má zcela jistě hodnotící charakter, vyjadřujeme tak svůj "kladný/záporný" postoj, souhlas x nesouhlas s něčím popisovaným:
*- "Považuji to *(tvůj plán/návrh)* za příliš jednoduché, složité řešení..." *//* "Souhlasím, považuji to za velice zdařilé dílo. *(Předmět obdivu - např. obraz - je pěkný; obraz se mi velice líbí, autorovi se povedl.)*" *// *"Jeho včerejší vyjádření v místním rozhlase považuje pan ředitel za velice nešťastné! *(Tzn. Je nespokojen/-ý s tím co včera zaslechl, co slyšel. Myslí si, je silně přesvědčen, že se dotyčný zaměstnanec nevyjádřil příliš vhodně!)*" *// *"Považovat něco tak škaredého za umění, to se mi snad zdá?!" *(=> Myslím si, že to nemá s uměním nic společného, tj. že se o umění v tomto případě nejedná!)*" *// *"Náklady na opravu našeho rodinného vozu* (tj. auta) *nelze považovat za malé!* (Tzn. Oprava našeho auta byla moc drahá, nákladná!)*"
*
2) *považovat si* - předmět: koho/čeho (2. pád)
- "považovat si něčeho" => něčeho si velice/nadmíru vážit, cenit; oceňovat něčí kvalitu, přednosti, nebo naši samotnou dobrotu => *"Oni si toho masa velice považují."* (Tj. maso je velice dobré, chutné, výživné, je ho třeba i konečně dostatek => váží si ho, jsou s ním spokojeni! Jsou rádi, že ho mají. Opravdu moc to pro ně znamená!) 
- *"Toho bychom si měli ale velice považovat *(tj. = vážit si toho)*, když nám to babička zakoupila/přinesla..." *=> Měli bychom si tohoto počinu vážit, babička se k nám zachovala velice pěkně... 

Ostatní mě snad již doplní...

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Odriski

Bohemos said:


> Dobrý den,
> 
> ano, zde se jedná o dvě různá slovesa, jedno je *sloveso tranzitivní* (tzn. že vyžaduje nutně akuzativ) a *druhé* sloveso zvratné (toto sloveso se váže s genitivem). Ve Vašem případě je věta myšlena s významem "považovat si masa (tj. genitiv)". O tom není třeba vésti další diskuze )!
> 
> *Masa *divokých zvířat včetně gorilího, krokodýlího, ještěrčího, antilopího a želvího *si** obyvatelé *bujného pralesa této středoafrické země velmi *považují*. (O.K.)
> 
> Názorné příklady:
> 1) *považovat* - předmět: koho/co (4. pád)
> - "považovat někoho/něco za něco" => "*Považuji ho *(tj. tohoto uvedeného člověka) *za svého nejlepší přítele*." // *"Za koho mě považuješ?" (Ve smyslu: "Co si o mě myslíš?"*/*"Za koho mě vlastně máš?" - *Emocionálně vypjatá situace, očekávaná hádka, jde zde o charakter člověka*)
> 
> - *tato vazba má zcela jistě hodnotící charakter, vyjadřujeme tak svůj "kladný/záporný" postoj, souhlas x nesouhlas s něčím popisovaným:
> *- "Považuji to *(tvůj plán/návrh)* za příliš jednoduché, složité řešení..." *//* "Souhlasím, považuji to za velice zdařilé dílo. *(Předmět obdivu - např. obraz - je pěkný; obraz se mi velice líbí, autorovi se povedl.)*" *// *"Jeho včerejší vyjádření v místním rozhlase považuje pan ředitel za velice nešťastné! *(Tzn. Je nespokojen/-ý s tím co včera zaslechl, co slyšel. Myslí si, je silně přesvědčen, že se dotyčný zaměstnanec nevyjádřil příliš vhodně!)*" *// *"Považovat něco tak škaredého za umění, to se mi snad zdá?!" *(=> Myslím si, že to nemá s uměním nic společného, tj. že se o umění v tomto případě nejedná!)*" *// *"Náklady na opravu našeho rodinného vozu* (tj. auta) *nelze považovat za malé!* (Tzn. Oprava našeho auta byla moc drahá, nákladná!)*"
> *
> 2) *považovat si* - předmět: koho/čeho (2. pád)
> - "považovat si něčeho" => něčeho si velice/nadmíru vážit, cenit; oceňovat něčí kvalitu, přednosti, nebo naši samotnou dobrotu => *"Oni si toho masa velice považují."* (Tj. maso je velice dobré, chutné, výživné, je ho třeba i konečně dostatek => váží si ho, jsou s ním spokojeni! Jsou rádi, že ho mají. Opravdu moc to pro ně znamená!)
> - *"Toho bychom si měli ale velice považovat *(tj. = vážit si toho)*, když nám to babička zakoupila/přinesla..." *=> Měli bychom si tohoto počinu vážit, babička se k nám zachovala velice pěkně...
> 
> Ostatní mě snad již doplní...
> 
> S poděkováním
> Bohemos



Děkuji, takže “maso” v této věto je špatné, že?


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano,  "*maso*" je špatně , protože se jedná o nominativ (tj. o 1. pád)! Vazba "*považovat si něčeho (2. pád)*" se pojí avšak správně s genitivem, tzn. že správná odpověď zní "*masa si obyvatelé/lidé/děti velice považují...*"!

Příklady:
*Považovat si* takových misí..., *považovat si* jejich obětavosti, vstřícnosti..., *považovat si* sám sebe (jako člověka)..., *považovat si* všech těchto lidí..., *považovat si* i dosaženého třetího místa,* p**ovažovat si* toho darovaného trička, *považovat si* vlastního života, *p**ovažovat si* budu pěti zlatých ocenění, které jsem jako judista získal..., *považovati si* prý mám všeho, co jsem k Vánocům od rodičů dostal, bylo to moc drahé... atd.

Link: 
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=maso&Hledej=Hledej (Maso, pády)


V případě, že Vám bude dělat tato vazba problémy, tak se naučte používat vazby typu "*vážit si něčeho* (gen.), *cenit si něčeho *(gen.)", neboť se jedná de facto o (plnohodnotná) synonyma... 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Odriski

OK, děkuji Vám za toto vysvělení!


----------



## bibax

Bohemos said:


> Dobrý den,
> 
> ano,  "*maso*" je špatně , protože se jedná o nominativ (tj. o 1. pád)!


Myslím, že autor použil akusativ: Obyvatelé si velmi považují maso (acc.). 

 ... velmi si považují masa... (greatly appreciate)


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

zde jest jeden docela pěkný odkaz na stažení několika cvičebnic a testů (popis: ČJ, úroveň A1-B2)...

Link:
http://www.equalcr.cz/clanek.php?lg=1&id=1412 (4 x .pdf, Čeština pro migranty a azylanty)

http://www.equalcr.cz/clanek.php?lg=1&id=1417 (5 x .pdf, Profesní čeština)

http://www.equalcr.cz/clanek.php?lg=1&id=1400 (Testovací baterie - několik testů v .pdf)

Snad Vám to také trochu pomůže...

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Odriski

Vyborne!


----------

